# Amazon Prime Login Bug on 20.4.5



## Chris-AV-Dealer (Nov 19, 2014)

I am a Tivo reseller and have our demo units upgraded to the new OS 20.4.5. I also added a client's boxes to the priority update queue and they received the update today. All boxes have the new Amazon and Vudu apps.

Now for the Bug:
On our demo Roamio plus I entered our Amazon Prime information and the app works great (aside from the terribly slow keyboard interface with no shortcut options like the Vudu login keyboard). Then I moved to the Tivo Mini. After entering the same information with no errors typed in the user name and password, an error message appears telling me that I have entered incorrect login credentials. I tried reentering the information various times, but the login never goes through.

At the clients house, this time I entered the clients amazon info in their Tivo Mini first and the account setup without any issues. I then entered the info in the Tivo Roamio Pro and receive the same error message for incorrect login.

So it seems like that you can only run Prime on one of your boxes, not all of them. This issue needs to be resolved before the major roll out. 

If you want to move the account info to a different box you need to deregister it from the current one. This is done by press yellow for help in the app and selecting deregister from the app menu

Community please chime in if you are experiencing this problem or have a solution. Thanks for reading.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Chris-AV-Dealer said:


> I am a Tivo reseller and have our demo units upgraded to the new OS 20.4.5. I also added a client's boxes to the priority update queue and they received the update today. All boxes have the new Amazon and Vudu apps.
> 
> Now for the Bug:
> On our demo Roamio plus I entered our Amazon Prime information and the app works great (aside from the terribly slow keyboard interface with no shortcut options like the Vudu login keyboard). Then I moved to the Tivo Mini. After entering the same information with no errors typed in the user name and password, an error message appears telling me that I have entered incorrect login credentials. I tried reentering the information various times, but the login never goes through.
> ...


I have a Roamio Pro and a Tivo Mini. When I first got the 20.4.5 update, I was able to sign into my Amazon Prime account on both units. I then tried watching Prime on both units simultaneously. Worked great.

After I read your post, I just tried watching Prime on both units simultaneously again. Prime worked fine on both units.

Unfortunately, I do not have a solution for you. All I can tell you is that Prime works very well on my Pro and Mini.


----------



## Chris-AV-Dealer (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. It inspired me to do more investigating. I discovered a work around. It also maybe the way you registered both your devices.

When you first launch the new app, a screen appears with the options to login or setup a account. At this point press the Back Button to go the Amazon Prime browse screen. Now click on register this device. Select the option for entering a code on the amazon website. enter the provide code on amazon.com and the box is registered. Tried this on both boxes and they work fine.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Chris-AV-Dealer said:


> Thanks for your reply. It inspired me to do more investigating. I discovered a work around. It also maybe the way you registered both your devices.
> 
> When you first launch the new app, a screen appears with the options to login or setup a account. At this point press the Back Button to go the Amazon Prime browse screen. Now click on register this device. Select the option for entering a code on the amazon website. enter the provide code on amazon.com and the box is registered. Tried this on both boxes and they work fine.


Good job! For whatever reason I had a more straight forward experience. During initial setup of my Prime account on my Pro and Mini, I just entered my amazon.com login and password on each unit and was able to start using Prime right away.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

kokishin said:


> Good job! For whatever reason I had a more straight forward experience. During initial setup of my Prime accounts on my Pro and Mini, I just entered my amazon.com login and password on each unit and was able to start using Prime right away.


Thats the way it worked for me, but my friend had to do it the way OP had to do it.

No idea why some have to do it a different way, but at least both ways seem to work


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, happened to me a few days ago and called Amazon. Had to get the code and login online to register the second device. After that everything is fine.


----------

